# Koi Pond Questions



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

This is my first year with the Koi pond and I've been told to quit feeding the Koi's in October or it will screw up their system. Is this true? If so, when do I start feeding them again?

Also, I have a couple African Bullfrogs that just lost their tales. Will they survive the winter?

Finally, I've been told to get a heater for the winter. My neighbor recomends I get one that's normally used to keep livestock water tanks free from freezing. Any recomendations here?

I appreciate any help here!

Marc


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Marc, 
You have any pictures of your pond your feel like sharing?
I am working on a pond for next year, and like seeing examples.


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

I have 6 "feeder" goldfish in my pond who survived last winter with no special care or starvation. (1 did not survive). Heck, they might have survived two winters... I just can't remember anymore.

The 12 for $1 fish look every bit "koi" - white and gold, about 5-6" long or so after 18 months.

If your pond is deeper than the frost line (3+ feet) they "should" survive the winter without a heater, etc. But I'm no expert! At 8 cents a fish, I'm not going to get too upset if they don't make it.

Oh, and another thing: don't give your fish names or they will die.

For filter: you must get a UV Bio filter (Ultraviolet light) -- best way to keep water clear for around $100.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey Marc,
Just curious how deep your pond is. They say your pond should be at least 24" deep to keep your fish all year around. I have a two tier pond, one is 20 gal and the other is 100 gal. The bottom 100 gal is only 20" deep so I take my fish in (2 Koi and 2 Comets) for the winter. I have had both good and bad experiences with my bull frogs. A couple years they have survived if the winter wasn't to cold, but last year I lost all my frogs because the winter was so cold, 3/4 of the pond iced over. Some people keep a bubbler in them to keep them open. I have hade mine for 6 years and is alot of fun tinkering with. We have some nice landscaping around it with some beautiful lilly pads and cattails inside. Good luck with yours!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My Mother In Law had a Koi pond. Then she had racoons and no Koi. Then she got more Koi, and got more *****. Then she got even more Koi and ciovered the pond. Then she had a hole in her cover, no koi and *****. Then she had a pond with no Koi but a lot of skeeters. Now she has no pond, no Koi and the ***** stay away from the house.


Get my drift here?


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Marc, TSC has the heaters your looking for and they run around 30 bucks depending on the type. Make sure you get the correct one because some are for steel tanks and some are for plastic.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

If you want the African Bullfrogs to survive you may want to bring them inside for the winter. My dad has a koi pond and he now leaves the fish out all winter. He does have a bubbler to keep their 'santuary' ice free through the winter and the depest part is about 32" or so. Every spring he wakes up about 12 frogs that stayed at the bottom.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

My pond is about 4' x 10', with the depth on one side at 3' and the other at 
3 3/4'. The last owner did use a bubbler by just reconecting the water fall to a spout in the middle of the pond. I too have completely landscaped the entire pond and surrounding areas. It didn't have much of anything when I purchased the home this last June.

Kevin, I wish I could post you some pics here. I do not have that capability. If you search in Soundoff, I made another pond post that has other MS members posted pond pics. If you want to come by for a look, I'm now in Mt Clemens. You're welcome to stop by. 

Thanks for all the help here!

Marc


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Thanks, once you mentioned it, I did find some threads with pics from the "Related Threads" list at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Deer Farmer (Dec 10, 2004)

I have goldfish that have survived 6 winters so far and all I use is a light bulb for keeping a hole open in ice to let out bad gasses that form from decaying material I use 3inch PVC pipe 4 pices about 1 foot long 4, 90 degree elbows packing peanuts a small bucket and light socket. glue together 3 sides of pvc stuff with packing peanuts put last side of pvc on to make a square secure bucket to pvc install light socket 40 watt bulb float in pond when ice starts to form. This is alot cheaper than heater and less electricity is used.

:fish2:


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I would consider using the pump as a bubbler. There are energy efficient floating heaters available like the Thermo-Pond heater that only use 100 watts. Those stock tank heaters use alot of electricity (1000-1500 watts). The main thing is to keep a hole in the ice so the gasses can escape. A couple of years ago I didn't get the bubbler going quick enough and the pond froze over. My wife thinking she would help out took my icefishing auger and promptly augered two holes through the ice. But she didn't stop there and went right through the rubber liner in two spots. Boy was I PO'd. Luckily it was near the edge and I patched it in the spring. 
There are some ponding forums out there. Check out Aquascapes or look on Lawnsite under the pond forum.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

the main thing for wintering your fish is that the pond is deep enough which it seems yours is and that you somewhat of an open hole. how you get your hole is up to you. a bubbler, a heater, or just keeping the waterfall going are all options. ive had ponds for quite some time now and have done all three with the heater being my favorite choice. you dont need anything real expensive, all you need is a small spot for gases to escape. this year, im getting a very large tub to keep my koi in the garage to protect them from mink, muskrats, and *****. as far as the feeding goes, stop feeding them when the water temp drops below 50 or when the fish dont act like they want food. in the spring, start feeding them when it gets up over 50. during the winter the fish will just lie at the bottom so it wouldnt hurt to cover the pond in some way to protect them from predators. i covered my baby koi pond last year and thats the only one that didnt get any predator problems.


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

I stop feeding my koi in October. Leave the bubbler going in the deepest part which is about three feet, koi have wintered over there the past four winters. I don't use a heater. This has worked for me.

Gibby


----------



## nathanross (10 mo ago)

kingfisher2 said:


> This is my first year with the Koi pond and I've been told to quit feeding the Koi's in October or it will screw up their system. Is this true? If so, when do I start feeding them again?
> 
> Also, I have a couple African Bullfrogs that just lost their tales. Will they survive the winter?
> 
> ...


I have a question about koi ponds. say in terms of compared to a reef tank which i have.... are koi ponds hard to care for? i.e. i would have one in a solarium/greenhouse does anyone know if water lilies are able to sustain life in a koi pond? does anyone know of a good website about solariums/greenhouses with and with out koi ponds? pm me if you do. thanks!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

They will stop eating on their own as their systems slow down .Usually enough bugs fall in the water to feed them when it starts to cool down . In larger ponds you really never have to feed them unless you have lots of fish in the pond tons of insects fall in... the Koi will act like they are starving but they are not ..I had Koi for 25 years but took the ponds out when we started to travel more often .


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

nathanross said:


> I have a question about koi ponds. say in terms of compared to a reef tank which i have.... are koi ponds hard to care for? i.e. i would have one in a solarium/greenhouse does anyone know if water lilies are able to sustain life in a koi pond? does anyone know of a good website about solariums/greenhouses with and with out koi ponds? pm me if you do. thanks!


Out of curiosity, is there a reason you are picking very old threads to reply to? Oh, and you flag keeps changing. Probably better to stick to one location.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Petronius said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a reason you are picking very old threads to reply to? Oh, and you flag keeps changing. Probably better to stick to one location.


You know it's the stupid new software. Why pick on the new guy???

Come on ...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> You know it's the stupid new software. Why pick on the new guy???
> 
> Come on ...


His location flag changes from Czech Republic to Bahamas. All of his replies but one post and two created threads have been to very old posts and threads. Just curious if he is for real.


----------

